# Valve box swarm



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Today's project: I had a drone layer swarm from a few weeks ago, it needed a good queen. Merged it with this valve box swarm. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/jollyollie8/ValveBoxHive/photo#5087257771587160434


----------

